# Training clubs in Devon?



## Chloe Bibby (Mar 5, 2016)

I was wondering if anyone perhaps knows of any bitework/protection sport clubs/training or similar that are near (perhaps 1 hour drive?) to Exeter, in the UK?
I have searched online and could not find any, and I am thinking that I may be out of luck perhaps.

Thanks


----------



## Chloe Bibby (Mar 5, 2016)

Or perhaps 2 hours away, or in the neighboring counties


----------



## Matt Vandart (Nov 28, 2012)

There is one but I cannot remember the name or contact 

There's a couple in Bristol and one in Newport, they are within 2 hours from you.


----------



## Chloe Bibby (Mar 5, 2016)

@Matt Vandart
Bristol could be alright, a little far, but manageable, do you remember the names of the ones over there? I will also look online too see if I can find them.

It's a shame you can't remember the name of the club. Thanks though. 
Do you know whereabouts it was?


----------



## Matt Vandart (Nov 28, 2012)

It was deffo down your way but can't remember. One of the clubs in Bath/bristol area is an R+ club are you on face book? if you are add me or message me and I can give you the contact for one of the clubs. Don't want to post it on here without prior permission you see.


----------



## Chloe Bibby (Mar 5, 2016)

Yeah, i'm on facebook, ill send a request


----------

